# Razzia beiden den 3 grössten deutschen Dialerbetreibern



## Moritz (1 April 2004)

In einer Blitzaktion wurde über mehrere Bundesländer verteilt in der heutigen Nacht eine von der Staatsanwaltschaft München koordinierte Aktion gegen die 3 grössten Dialerfirmen in Deutschland gestartet.

Sowohl in den Firmen wie auch in den Privaträumen der Geschäftsführer wurde umfangreiches Material sichergestellt.

Mehr als 60 Kripobeamte waren im Einsatz.

Die Anschriften wurden aus der umfangreichen Datenbank der REGTP ermittelt.

Behördensprecher Böll sprach von einem vollen Erfolg gegen die organisierten Tätigkeiten.

Die gesamte Aktion wurde von einem Team der Sendung "Planetopia-Online" begleitet. Gerade durch die Hinweise und Recherche der Redaktion - federführend durch Herrn P.H.  - konnte dieser grandiose Erfolg gelingen.

Die Auswertung der international agierenden Dialer und deren Verflechtungen wird noch mehrere Wochen in Anspruch nehmen.

Die betroffenden Dialer werden im laufe des Tages zwangsweise durch die REGTP gesperrt.


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 April 2004)

Dann gönnen wir Dir mal den Spaß.

Du bist DON?

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=f0ab4276ec3521c0bc0c1950754441bc&postid=1069#post1069


----------



## Moritz (1 April 2004)

Also lieber Rex,

nach meinen Informationen sollen ddie Geschäftsführer bereits hinter Gardinen sitzen !!!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 April 2004)

Jo. webenergy auch:

http://www.dialerfragen.de/showthread.php?s=&postid=9678#post9678


----------



## dvill (1 April 2004)

Und das ausgerechnet an dem Tag, an dem bei Sendman Preise auf der Startseite gezeigt werden. Zu klein natürlich, aber der erzwungene Wille ist erkennbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Hunsen (1 April 2004)

Ist das ein Aprilscherz? Woher kommt die Info?


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Hunsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Aprilscherz? Woher kommt die Info?



Kein Scherz. Heise geht damit auch gleich online.

Jochen


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hunsen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... und morgen kommt die Berichtigung unter Hinweis auf das Datum von heute (1. April)


----------



## KatzenHai (1 April 2004)

Besonders die Verlinkungen zu Planetopia.de sind hervorragend als Bestätigung geeignet - dieses Privatsender-Team war dabei und bewirbt sich in der sendertypischen Bescheidenheit nicht einmal selbst dafür!

Herr Kollege S. in M. bzw. W. - so gerne manche es hätten - diesmal sind die Münchener Gardinen noch von Hand zu öffnen, was angesichts des Wetter lohnt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ....diesmal sind die Münchener Gardinen noch von Hand zu öffnen, was angesichts des Wetter lohnt.



Und daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht viel ändern _- so gerne manche es hätten -_ 8)


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

... bei so viel Schmarr´n schleichen sich sogar schon Fehler bei der Namesgebung ein.


----------



## dvill (1 April 2004)

> Und daran wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht viel ändern - so gerne manche es hätten


Das hat der Uwe auch immer gedacht ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

@dvill

Man darf hält Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen ....


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Uns Uwe war auch nicht listig genug und vorallem - er hat den Rachen nicht voll kriegen können, war mit seinen Produkten verletzbar und (was wohl einer seiner grüßten Fehler war) er meinte nicht nach den Regeln des Rechtsstaats mitspielen zu müssen. Letzters soll heißen, er hat seine späteren "Meister" für dumm verkauft.
Den Umkehrschluss muss nun jeder für sich selbst hier rein interprätieren.


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 April 2004)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> <snip>
> Den Umkehrschluss muss nun jeder für sich selbst hier rein interprätieren.



Wie geht das? Muß man dazu Prätorianer sein?  :gruebel: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 April 2004)

Nope. Du musst Dich erst mal hier regestrieren lassen...


----------



## Moritz (1 April 2004)

Tja,

also ob man es schon vorab gewusst hätte:

"Das Ganze war ein Aprilscherz" .

Denn Dank der Dialerregistrierung durch die REGTP,
dank der neuen Gesetzgebung sind solche Razzien ja nun sinnlos geworden.

Die bösen mussten sich ein anderes Betätigungsfeld suchen - die guten sind geblieben.


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 April 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Die bösen mussten sich ein anderes Betätigungsfeld suchen - die guten sind geblieben.


Der 1. April ist ja noch nicht um...


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,
> 
> also ob man es schon vorab gewusst hätte:
> 
> ...



zwei aprilscherze an einem tag sind zuviel
cj


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Vielleicht versteht es ja die Staatsanwaltschaft München oder deren Kollegen als Anregung. 

Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.    

Der Dialer-Szene und Mitbürgern wie A. R. oder J. D. würde jedenfalls etwas mehr staatsanwaltschaftliche Aufmerksamkeit guttun. 

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------

